# Eclipse Objektbrowser ?



## Bit2_Gosu (11. Dez 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe früher auch mit Visual Studio gearbeitet und da gab es einen "Objektbrowser". Der entspricht von seinem Sinn dieser Seite.

Gibt es sowas auch für Eclipse JDT ?


----------



## maki (11. Dez 2007)

???

Das ist die Java API Doc worauf du linkst.

Drück mal STRG+T in Eclipse.


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (11. Dez 2007)

Hm Strg+T zeigt ja nur die Hierachy einer ausgewählten eigenen Klasse. Aber gibts nicht einen Ansicht, in der man, wie auf der gesagten Seite, alle Java Klassen aus der JRE im Überblick sieht und sich einzelne Funktionen anschauen kann usw. ?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2007)

Genau dafür ist die API-Doc. Das Ding kann man auch runterladen und Eclipse hat einen integrierten Browser.


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (11. Dez 2007)

> und Eclipse hat einen integrierten Browser.



wo finde ich den denn? Genau der interessiert mich nämlich.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2007)

eine html Datei öffnen!?


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (11. Dez 2007)

wenn du für "linux für human beings" bist, dann gib mir doch bitte auch mal eine Antwort für human beings. Wenn du nett bist, steigt auch gleich die beliebtheit von deiner lieblings linux-distribution, das du sie ja in deiner signatur hast.

Welche html datei soll ich denn öffnen?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2007)

Ich kann deinen Fragen nicht folgen. Du willst den Eclipse Browser sehen? Also musst du eine html Seite öffnen, was soll der denn sonst anzeigen?
Auch die Eclipse Hilfe besteht aus html Seiten die ebenfalls vom Browser angezeigt werden.
Was ist also so schwierig daran die API Doc runterzuladen und die index.html zu öffnen?


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2007)

Siehe Window-> Open Perspective -> Other -> Java Browsing

Das entspricht am ehesten dem Object Browser von VS.


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (11. Dez 2007)

Aha!

Wenn ich auf dieses Object Browsing gehe sehe ich unter "Members" zwar zB. die Funktionen einer ausgewählten Klasse (zB. einer Klasse aus der "jsse.jar"). Aber da steht dann nicht so schön übersichtlich, was die Funktion macht, wie in der Online API. Unten kann man zwar einen source attachen, aber den brauche ich ja nicht für einen schnellen Überblick...


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2007)

Öffne noch Window->Show View->Javadoc dazu.
Du kanns auch im Code jederzeit mit F2 die Hilfe zur Klasse/Methode unter dem Cursor einblenden.

Ich bevorzuge die API im CHM Format, auf einem getrennten Monitor, wenn ich länger etwas lesen möchte. 
Siehe: http://www.allimant.org/javadoc/index.php


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (11. Dez 2007)

Ah so gehts, vielen Dank !!


----------

